# Yoper - das Killer Linux?

## oma

Howdy

Gestern lief über den Heiseticker ( http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/49086 )das ein neues, schnelles Linux geboren sein - Yoper.

Laut eigener Yoper Benchmarks schlug es alle angetretenen, teils (mir) unbekannten Distries u.a. in Sachen I/O - leider wurde Gentoo nicht mitgetestet.

Hat sich jemand dieses "schnellste Linux der Welt" schon angesehen? Wollte mal Eure Meinung dazu hören...

----------

## tacki

ich finde die tragen ganz schön dick auf... wenn man sich das so durchliest  :Smile: 

das hat das ganze projekt etwas unsympathisch gemacht, meiner meinung nach. 

auf die benchmarks kann man auch verzichten, die sind nicht wirklich objektiv

----------

## Lenz

"Glaube keinem Benchmark den du nicht selbst gefälscht hast!"  :Wink: . *SCNR*

----------

## oma

Der Bericht klang fast wie ein Werbeplakat und die Meldung dazu auf der yoper Homepage sah fast so aus als wäre das beabsichtigt gewesen.

Ich sauge grad das Image uns sehe mir das heut abend mal an - was soll man sonst machen wenn gentoo so gut läuft?   :Very Happy: 

----------

## oma

So - erste Ergebnisse nach der Installation.

Tatsächslich erreicht Yoper im reinen Platten I/O knapp 10% schneller Zugriffszeiten als RedHat laut iometer. Um gleiche Bedingungen zu schaffen sind beide unter VMWare installiert und gleich konfiguriert. Werde nun noch gentoo im VM installieren (gentoo unter vmware unter gentoo  :Very Happy:  ) und denselben test machen.

Welches Tool kann man einsetzten um Grafikperformance sinnvoll zu messen?

----------

## _hephaistos_

hmmm glxgears für opengl?

ciao

----------

## aslocum

wobei zu sagen ist das yoper "nur" die schnellste binary-distri ist! gento ist ja eher eine meta-distribution.

yoper ist halt relativ schnell weil es i686 optimiert ist was die "großen" distributionen nocht machen wegen kompatibilität mit älteren rechnern. slackware z.b. ist i486 optimiert...  :Smile: 

----------

## ian!

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

> hmmm glxgears für opengl?

 

Das dann aber sicherlich nicht in einer Vmware..

----------

## dertobi123

Alles eine Frage dessen, was man als Ergebnis haben möchte. Gentoo wurde (mit aktiviertem Prelink) auch mal mit Mandrake verglichen, wer "gewonnen" hat dürfte soweit klar sein  :Wink: 

Btw: Hat sich wer mal dieses Yoper angeschaut? Welches Paketformat wird dort genutzt? Welches Paketmanagement? Ich les da immer nur das hiervon, das davon, jenes von dem und dem ... hört sich an wie Kraut und Rüben.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## krst

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Btw: Hat sich wer mal dieses Yoper angeschaut? Welches Paketformat wird dort genutzt? Welches Paketmanagement? Ich les da immer nur das hiervon, das davon, jenes von dem und dem ... hört sich an wie Kraut und Rüben.  

 

Kraut und Rüben kommt ungefähr hin. Eigentlich Slackware's .tgz Format, aber in den "älteren" Versionen wurde noch damit geworben, das auch rpm's und .deb's (inklusive apt-get) genutzt werden können. Ob das bei Yoper2 noch aktuell ist, kann ich nicht sagen.

----------

## MatzeOne

geschwindigkeit ist nicht alles  :Wink: 

aber das dürfte ich als gentoo-frischling (seit einem jahr dabei)  ja gar nicht sagen, das wisst ihr sicherlich besser   :Cool: 

----------

## oma

.deb  und rpm gehen beide. Yops2 unterstützt beides. KDE ist standart - somit KPackage als Packetmanager - aber auch Synaptic ist per default dabei.

----------

## Linuxpeter

Ich hatte es (zur Uhr schau...) gestern stand alone installiert.....und kann nur sagen: Ich bleibe bei Gentoo!

Der Bootvorgang bis zum Console-Login dauerte gut doppelt so lange wie unter Gentoo - und was die KDE-Performance angeht: das erreiche ich unter Gentoo mit Prelink auch, allerdings bleibe ich unter Gentoo lieber bei xfce4   :Wink: 

----------

## tacki

kennt ihr das schon:

http://www.yoper.de/portal/viewtopic.php?t=187

?? :))

----------

## georgz

Ich habs gestern installiert und war ganz zufrieden. Zumindest die Installation / Setup war für mich extrem schnell  :Wink: 

Und hat auf meinem Athlon64 alles erkannt... Ob's schneller ist als andere Distri's muß ich erst noch testen.

----------

## ralph

 *tacki wrote:*   

> kennt ihr das schon:
> 
> http://www.yoper.de/portal/viewtopic.php?t=187
> 
> ?? )

 

 *Quote:*   

> Wenn ich es richtig verstehe sollte man ein Minimalversion installieren und dann emerge mit apt installieren

 

Und ich dachte ich hätte schon so ziemlich alles gesehen.   :Shocked: 

----------

## birnbaumtruhe

Zu Yoper fällt mir nur "viele Köche verderben den Brei" ein und der Forumbeitrag, besonders mit dem Nachteil der "langen Compilezeiten", naja, es gibt doch noch genug Trolle auf der Welt ...

Just my 2 Cent

----------

## Gags666

 *oma wrote:*   

> [...] leider wurde Gentoo nicht mitgetestet. [...]

 

Da das von Yoper selbstdurchgeführte Benchmarks sind, ist Gentoo wahrscheinlich nicht aufgelistet, weil es schneller war.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## FirechilD

hm...

also ich weiß das in meiner linux distributions testzeit yoper mit dabei war - naja, ich bin bei gentoo (learning by doing) hängen gebliben und werd warscheinlich auch weiterhin dabei bleiben.

das mit dem prelinking hab ich nur so halb durchschaut - ist das bei nem norm gentoo install dabei? ( ich tippe  mal einfach auf nein ) 

daher würd ich gern wissen wie ich eben dies aktiveriere - (compilierzeit ist relativ  :Razz: )

----------

## psyqil

Nicht, daß ich mich da jemals drum gekümmert hätte, aber hier sind erste Infos...

----------

## root_tux_linux

Wenn Yoper 2 so gut wäre würden die Entwickler keinen Benchmark mit Gentoo,  LFS oder Sourcer scheuen und wer sagt mir ob die Benchmarks vom Yoper-Team stimmen, man hat ja keinen anderen Vergleich zu Hand.

----------

## Sas

 *oma wrote:*   

> Der Bericht klang fast wie ein Werbeplakat und die Meldung dazu auf der yoper Homepage sah fast so aus als wäre das beabsichtigt gewesen.
> 
> Ich sauge grad das Image uns sehe mir das heut abend mal an - was soll man sonst machen wenn gentoo so gut läuft?  

 

Also ich fand den Heise-Newspost eigentlich bitterböse sarkastisch, hätte ich ihnen gar nicht zugetraut. Allerdings haben sich das die Jungs von Yoper selbst zuzuschreiben.

Was deine VM-I/O-Benchmarks betrifft: Das kannste knicken, da VM-Ware (VPC übrigens auch, bei Bochs weiß ichs nicht) in solchen Fällen nicht auf die physikalische Platte des Hosts schreibt, sondern ins RAM. Dass Yoper bei diesen Benchmarks weit über den anderen liegt, ist kein Wunder, denn die allermeisten Distris laufen Out Of The Box im PIO-Modus, also ohne DMA (hdparm).

Ach nochwas, von der Yoper-Seite:

 *Quote:*   

> For all those skeptical people out there, this is what Andreas has done to make Yoper the fastest "out-of-the-box" distribution:
> 
> 0.) Performance patches from Con Kolivas, i686 2.6.7 kernel, reiserfs
> 
> 1.) All original sources, minimal patches.
> ...

 

Also bitte, das lockt doch keinen Gentoo-User hinterm Ofen vor  :Wink: 

----------

## makukasutota

@Sas: stimmt, was die jetzt können, können wir schon lange  :Wink: .

Ist übringens schon richtig groß:

http://www.yoper.com/yoperreleasepackages.txt

460 Pakete insgesamt   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Edit: Aus der FAQ:

What are the best features of Linux that are part of Yoper? 

The base system is built from scratch. 

Packagetools come from Slackware (installpkg, removepkg, xfree86setup). 

Raidtools from Redhat. 

Kudzu Hardware recognition from RedHat. 

Startup scripts from RedHat. 

Mozilla from Netscape Ltd. 

OpenOffice from Sun. 

Hwsetup from Knoppix. 

Die klauen sich alles nur aus anderen Distris zusammen...

----------

## MrTom

Was los?

Selbst wenn Yoper schneller ist als Gentoo... Was soll's!

Von Benchmarks halte ich zum einem nichts und zum anderen ist die Performance nicht das wichtigste an einem System.

Wollte Yoper unter VMWare unter Windows testen. Nach ein paar Sekunden war schon der Test am Ende! VMWare hatte sich verabschiedet. Das ist mir bis jetzt eigentlich noch nie passiert und hab schon Router-Distris und was noch alles damit getestet. Denke es ist als wieder eine weitere Distribution von Leuten, die auch mal eine Distribution machen wollten.  :Wink: 

Die Zeit wird zeigen, ob es was wird... Eine Alternative zu Gentoo ist es für mich auf keinen Fall. Wenn dann sollte man es wohl mehr in Richtung Fedora Core etc. sehen. Und da nehme ich wirklich Fedora oder gleich Debian... 

Wenn man "Angst" haben sollte, dann mehr von BSD-Abkömmlingen wie z.B. DragonFly! Das ist es wert, es mal genauer und längere Zeit zu beobachten!

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Sehe ich auch so. Bisher sind die noch keine echte Alternative zu gentoo. 7255 ist nunmal einfach ein klein wenig mehr als 480. 1 oder 2% mehr Geschwindigkeit bringen nichts, wenn man sie nicht nutzen kann. Was anderes wäre es, wenn sie einen Weg finden, bei dem mit größer werdender Paketgröße immer größere Leistungsvorteile entstehen. Oder wenn das Kompilieren wesentlich schneller ist usw. Aber sind da solche Genies?

Ansonsten ist etwas Konkurrenz sicher nicht schlecht; treibt den Fortschritt voran. Solange die Distris sich nicht gegenseitig bekämpfen, ist doch alles im grünen Bereich.

----------

## think4urs11

Distris bekämpfen sich aber nicht - deren User tun es.

Ich persönlich finde das kindisch! Vom Intelligenzgrad her nicht viel höher angesiedelt als Mercedes<-->BMW, Ossi<-->Wessi, etc. - aber doch deutlich unter CDU<-->SPD  :Wink: 

Mal ehrlich warum benutzen 'wir' Gentoo?

Was mich angeht weil ich das System einfach gut finde, einerseits portage, andererseits die Community die dahintersteckt.

Kein 'elitäres Gehabe' wie bei Debian/OpenBSD sondern Leut's mit Spaß an der Sache und immer einem hilfreichen Tip in den Fingern.

Und wenn heute Yopper (oder morgen Gurki,Plumpaquatsch, ...) wirklich schneller sind - na und? Autos werden auch nicht nach Endgeschwindigkeit gekauft (also ich tu das nicht) sondern danach wofür ich es benutzen möchte bzw. was ich mir leisten kann.

Laßt doch den tiefer-schneller-breiter-Tunern unter den PC-Freaks ihren Spaß, der nächste Feldweg kommt bestimmt *fg*

----------

## MrTom

Sehe es auch so... Wobei ich wirklich sagen muss, dass ich manchmal fürchterlich über Gentoo schimpfe. Dann probiere ich meistens die aktuellen Versionen von den anderen Distris aus und bin doch wieder froh..  :Wink: 

Aber ich verwende Gentoo nicht weil es Gentoo ist, sondern weil es meine Probleme und Bedürfnisse erfüllt.

Kommt was auf den Markt, dass dies besser kann, werde ich auch mit dem Gedanken spielen zu wechseln. Was ich mir derzeit aber kaum vorstellen kann..

Ich sehe es wie mit einem Werkzeug. Es ist gut, es funktioniert. Wenn es dies nicht mehr tut, muss ein neues her. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger!

----------

## yoyodine

Vielleicht unterschaetzt hier jeder Yoper. Wie viele der 100% computer users wuerden tage fuer eine Installation warten und dann noch alles by hand konfigurieren? Wie viele haben das Wissen dazu ueberhaupt?

<5%

Persoenlich finde ich jede distro SUPER. Jedes Linux hat einen vorteil. Yoper's vorteil scheint mir dass es optimierungen bringt die man normalerweise sogar als advanced gentoo user ganz schoen wissen muss um sie zu machen und dann jedoch in under 5 minuten voll automatisch konfiguriert installiert. Wie viele  der 100% computer users wuerden so was wie Yoper installieren:

<40%

Na denn dann glaube ich wirklich dass Yoper nicht unterschaetzt werden sollte,

Gentoo is Super. Ich finde es das beste Linux nach Yoper, persoenliche Meinung  :Wink:  .... 

Nun gut ... vielleicht ist unterschaetzen ja ganz gut fuer eine distro .. da kann die wenigstens schoen wachsen  :Very Happy: 

----------

## root_tux_linux

Kann sein das Yoper gut ist oder auch nicht!

Aber Fakt ist, das ich nichts halte von einer Distrubtion a) die sich mit ihrem angeblichen selbst gemachten Benchmark profilieren b) die in den Benchmarks kein Gentoo, Sourcer, LFS haben.

Das gleiche ist auch  bei reiser4, das ist zwar keine Distro trotzdem behaupten die ReiserFS Heinis, Reiser4 wäre das schnellste Dateisystem das es gibt. Aber von externen Benchmarks mit XFS/JFS und all die anderen x hunderten/tausenden Dateisystemen die es gibt mässen sie sich nicht.

In letzter Zeit übernehmen so manche Entwickler/Projekte die Einstellung von Microsoft! 

Ja, toll komm wir machen eine Distro/Dateisystem/was auch immer, dann einen eigenen Benchmark, mässen uns mit Distros/Dateisystemen/was auch immer von dem eh jeder weiss das es lahm ist und behaupten dann  nach einem Test mit 3 konkurrenz Distros/Dateisystemen/was auch immer das wir das beste Produkt überhaupt haben.

Es gibt hunderte Distrubtionen

Es gibt tausende Dateisysteme

Es gibt x was auch immer

Nach nem Test von 3 - 10 Konkurrenten kannst du nicht behaupten das man das beste Produkt hat!

Und ich glaub das geht einigen, wie auch mir bei Yoper auf den Keks!

Sowas ist einfach nur lächerlich!

----------

## pablo_supertux

Ich glaube, damit eine Distri auch bekannt und einigermaßen berühmt wird, muss sie eigene  Initiative aufweisen. Was ich damit meine ist Gentoo, SuSE, Debian, Red-Hat, usw.

Gentoo hat  Portage aus den BSD--Ports, aber nicht einfach kopiert, sondern verbessert. Und SuSE hat (außer RPM) seine eigene Hardware Tools entwickelt, wie Yast und so, und da muss ich zugeben, reife Leistung. Debian hat sein eigenes Packet Manager entwickelt, Red-Hat hat das RPM entwickelt .... Yoper nimmt alles und entwickelt dabei selber gar nicht. Das ist aber mein Eindruck, in der Website habe ich bisher nix gefunden, dass es bestätigt, dass sie eine der Debian-SuSE-Red Hat tolle Tools verbessert. Viele, darunter ich, denken, toll, schon wieder eine Distri, die alles nachmacht und behauptet von sich, die beste zu sein. Ich glaube, unter Linux ist generell schwer zu sagen, welche Distri besser ist, weil jede eigene tollen und dummen Sachen hat.

----------

## Sas

Eigentlich würde sich doch wohl niemand über Yoper aufregen, hätten sie sich nicht selbst bloßgestellt und lächerlich gemacht. Aber da müssen sie jetzt nunmal durch.

----------

## boris64

 *Quote:*   

> Gentoo is Super. Ich finde es das beste Linux nach Yoper, persoenliche Meinung  .... 

 

hm, also gentoo ist definitiv durchdachter.

ich habe yoper auch mal testweise auf einem rechner installiert,

das ergebnis schien auf den ersten blick ganz ok zu sein bis auf einen

echt unzureichenden installer, bei dem die ganze installation "ex und hop"

ist, wenn man mal einen einstellungsfehler macht, weil dann sofort jede

menge folgefehler entstehen, die der installer nicht abfangen konnte.

man bekommt da ein echt richtig schnelles linux "hingeklatscht", mit

dem man mal eben so ein paar sachen machen kann. einstellungen

bei der installation sind übrigens fehl am platze.

alles ist "optimal" voreingestellt (hatten wir nicht sowas schonmal  :Wink: ).

die enttäuschung kam dann später, als ich verzweifelt nach einem paket

für licq gesucht habe, was nicht vorhanden war. der versuch, einfach ein

nicht-yoper-rpm einzuspielen, endete grausam mit dem üblichen abhängigkeiten-wirrwarr.

noch trauriger endete der versuch, es einfach selbst zu kompilieren, jede

menge libs haben gefehlt, konnten nicht einfach nachinstalliert werden

(weil nicht vorhanden) uswusf.

also wer sich das mit yoper ernsthaft antun will, dem wünsche ich viel spass dabei.

ich bin damit (vorerst) fertig.

----------

## Jan42

Eine Distribution muss für mich vor allem Benutzerfreundlich, aktuell und stabil sein. Wenn jemand schreibt das er den längsten ... - ähm das seine Distri die  schnellste ist, dann ist er gleich unten durch. Benchmarks sind mir ja sowas von völlig egal, ich brauch die Kiste zum arbeiten und nicht zum angeben. Nö da blieb ich lieber bei Gentoo bzw. Debian.

----------

## yoyodine

Nun gut ... vielleicht ist unterschaetzen ja ganz gut fuer eine distro .. da kann die wenigstens schoen wachsen ... ignoriert mal schoen  :Smile: 

----------

## trashcity

hab bei mir Yoper getestet und kann folgendes sagen 

geschwindigkeit= super

Installation= mangelhaft

Flex...=zunscheiss....

zu den Parketen 

sie laufen auch nicht alle und manche kannst schmeissen 

zu verteidigung von Yoper= Yoper ist noch ein Kind und so darf es noch blöde sachen machen und zicken und jammern 

allso warten wir noch 10Jahre und schauen ab und zu bei yoper vorbei um zusehne wie es wächst 

nur arbeiten kannst hald vorerst nicht

mfg

mik

----------

## ruth

hi,

@trashcity:

na dein posting ist aber auch ziemlich peinlich...  :Wink: 

und bzgl. yoper:

-> das killerargument gegen gentoo scheint das kompilieren zu sein, oder? *gg*

-> der systembau dauert halt am anfang ein bisschen; das wars dann...

alle anderen update vorgänge laufen halt im laufenden betrieb so einfach mit...

also nix mit "5 tage endlos kompiliert.." und immer noch nicht fertig...

das killerargument gegen yoper ist für mich das gleiche, was auch für alle anderen ähnlichen distributionen gilt:

RPM !!!

paketabhängigkeiten, massen von programmen, die ich niemals brauche...

das ist von dem abhängig, das davon...

ein ganzer rattenschwanz zieht sich da durch - grausam....

und ob ein system mit portage, RPM, apt und deb paketen noch vernünftig wartbar ist??? (wird ja scheinbar alles von yoper unterstützt...)

das wage ich zu bezweifeln...

naja...  :Wink: 

gruss

rootshell

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *trashcity wrote:*   

> hab bei mir Yoper getestet und kann folgendes sagen 
> 
> geschwindigkeit= super
> 
> Installation= mangelhaft
> ...

 

Yoper = 2.1.0

Gentoo = Gentoo Base System version 1.4.16

Also kannst du dein Argument gleich in die Tonne kloppen von wegen Yoper ist ein Kind, wenn dies so wäre, wäre Gentoo noch ein Wickelkind das aber schon sauber lauft.

----------

## ralph

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

>  *trashcity wrote:*   hab bei mir Yoper getestet und kann folgendes sagen 
> 
> geschwindigkeit= super
> 
> Installation= mangelhaft
> ...

 

Windows = 2003

Whoa!

Bitte vor dem posten denken und nicht gleich so unfreundlich sein.

----------

## dertobi123

Phew. Und Gentoo ist schon bei 2004.2  :Very Happy: 

... und ich dachte eigentlich, dass wir von der Versionitis langsam fort wären ...

----------

## root_tux_linux

Ich frag mich wer nachdenken sollte *lol*

1.4.16 = Release/Version

2004.2 = Psydo-Name

cat /etc/gentoo-release

Windows 2003 = Psydo-Name

Gib mal   winver  bei Start\ausführen ein da hast du dann das Build + Version/Release etc... von mir aus kannste auch in der Shell nachschauen da sieht man sogar die Uptime *tätschel*

z.B.

Windows 2000 = Psydo-Name

NT 5.0 = Version/Release

Windows XP = Psydo-Name

NT 5.1 = Version/Release

Windows Longhorn = Psydo-Name

NT 6.0 = Version/Release

----------

## ralph

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## yinyang

Ich denke das ist schon allen klar, was du aber anscheinend nicht verstehst, ist dass ein Vergleich zwischen Versionsnummer verschiedener Projekte absolut nichts bringt.

Bei dem einen Projekt kommt vielleicht erst nach monatelangen Betatest ein neues +0.0.01 Release raus und bei einem anderen vielleicht ein +1.0.00 wenn man nur einen neuen Bildschirmschoner eingebaut hat.

[EDIT]Ist uebrigens nur ein Beispiel, also nicht auf Yoper bezogen  :Wink: [/EDIT]

----------

## Sas

Oh Mann, gebt mir Admin-Rechte und das Forum ist so gut wie leer  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## ian!

Vielen Dank für diese einmaligen geistigen Ergüsse. Nun wieder jeder zurück an sein Förmchen.

Falls noch jemand ernsthaft Interesse daran haben sollte über Yoper zu diskutieren, der eröffne bitte einen neuen OffTopic-Thread.

----------

## ian!

Aufgrund von aktuellen Ereignissen mache ich den Thread mal wieder auf:

 *http://www.yoper.com/ wrote:*   

> This is Your Operating System. You make it happen or not. That is the whole idea of Yoper. You do not like how things are with OS's, then do something about it. Your OS is build for that.
> 
> Since there was a large outage due to server overload today, I thought I might as well cause one myself and shake your reality a little. I hope it shakes the ground and leaves standing only what is worth standing.
> 
> Unless I get some consistent help Your Operating System cannot continue.
> ...

 

Was sagt man dazu? War es das jetzt?

----------

## dakjo

Scheint so ....

----------

## EOF

Friede ihrer asche ...  solange noch welche da ist.

Vielleicht hören jetzt auch die rekrutierungsversuche auf  :Smile: . Aber schadenfroh bin ich nicht, d.h. ich bin

<1% 

schadensfroh  :Smile: .

----------

## yoyodine

hahahaha

Denkste

Yoper lebt und gedeiht.

Uebrigens, Falls Eure webserver stats stimmen macht Yoper im moment mehr users/traffic als Gentoo ... >1%

 :Very Happy: 

fuer alle die schadenfreude haben:

Mittelfinger

----------

## yoyodine

Und falls ihr euch wundert: ich bin ein Plug von Yoper natuerlich .... bin jedoch ein Fan von Gentoo

----------

## MrTom

An die Mods... Bitte Thread wieder dicht machen. Scheinbar bleibt bei dem Thema keiner sachlich!

Es recht ja nicht der Glaubenskrieg zwischen, Windows und MAC. Nein die "Linux-Freaks" fangen jetzt auch an und machen sich gegenseit an:

KDE gegen Gnome, Blackbox gegen Fluxbox, Suse gegen Fedora, Debian gegen Gentoo, Yoper gegen Gentoo....

Hab ihr noch alle Tassen im Schrank? 

Kann man nicht auch Linux verwenden, weil es ein gutes System ist? Müssen diese Kinder (und das stimmt ja vom alter der meisten User wirklich) immer gleich ein Kultobjekt aus etwas machen? Ich nimm Gentoo inzwischen nicht mehr nur, weil es für mich einfach "was auch immer" ist, sondern weil mach sich damit nach einer Zeit auskennt und dann halt das nimmt, was man kennt. 

Habe mir Yoper auch angesehen. Fand es auch nicht so toll. Hätte es aber wahrscheinlich besser gefunden, wenn da paar Werbebotschaften nicht ganz so vollmundig in Land getragen worden währen.

Aber was sollst... Ist jedem sein Bier!

Also ruhe meine Kinder! Geht in die Schule und lernt lieber was und regt Euch nicht wegen solchen Kleinkram auf!

JustMy2Cents

MrTom

----------

## ian!

 *yoyodine wrote:*   

> Mittelfinger

 

Ich finde es nur traurig, wenn es der 'Chefentwickler' von Yoper nötig hat in Foren anderer Distributionen zu trollen --  das auch noch zum wiederholten Mal.

Solche Kommentare brauchen wir hier wirklich nicht.

Banned. Locked.

Edit: Unbanned nach Entschuldigung.

----------

